# brauche Hilfe bei der Gestaltung.



## Mücke (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo erstmal an alle.
Ich bin ganz neu hier und will zuerst mal alle grüßen.
Ich bin grade mit dem ausgraben fertig und bestelle die nächsten Tage die Folie für meinen Gartenteich. Wenn möglich möchte ich mit der Bepflanzung nix falsch machen und hoffe bei euch auf eine für mich und meinen Teich zugeschnittene Pflanzenauswahl. Der Teich soll ein Biotope werden für heimische kleine fische,zum Beispiel den __ Schlammpeitzger. Der Teich ist Ca 3m breit und Ca 6m lang.
Eine stufe (die mit der meisten Fläche) ist 60Cm tief. Eine ist 100cm,eine 150cm und eine 180cm.
Es gibt viele steile hänge an dem Rohbau. Die wollte ich eigentlich so lassen. Am liebsten würde ich alle stufen bepflanzen, weiß aber nicht so richtig mit welchen.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (29. Juli 2014)

Hallo Mücke!

Willkommen hier im Forum!

So allgemein ist das schwer zu beantworten!

Die tiefen Stufen (>60 cm) kannst du eigentlich vergessen, da wird kaum was wachsen...

Schau mal auf der Seite von Werner: http://www.nymphaion.de/pflanzzonen
Da ist das sehr gut beschrieben. 
Die meisten Pflanzen fühlen sich eher im flachen Wasser oder Sumpf wohl!
Man kann auf der Seite dann auch gezielt sich für die einzelnen Stufen die Pflanzen anschauen und bekommt dann auch eine Info zum Standort, etc.

Ansonsten ist hier unser Lexikon sehr hilfreich: https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/lexikon.197/

Naturagart hilft auch weiter und erstellt auch komplette Pflanzpläne http://shop.naturagart.de/Pflanzen/

Ich habe bei beiden Shops gekauft und gute Erfahrung gemacht und mich auch von Werner (Nymphaion) beraten lassen.
Aber es gibt sicher auch noch andere Anbieter!

Ach ja, Fotos, Pläne, Skizzen, technische Details, etc. Deines Teiches sind natürlich auch immer hilfreich, um das alles richtig beurteilen und Tipps geben zu können.

Ansonsten ist die Pflanzenauswahl natürlich auch sehr vom eigenen Geschmack abhängig... 
Du kannst hier im "Flohmarkt" auch oft günstig Pflanzen von anderen Teichbesitzern bekommen - wird immer wieder was angeboten!

Einfach hier im Forum stöbern und auch die Suchfunktion nutzen - man findet eigentlich zu jeder Frage etwas.
Und ansonsten wieder nachfragen!!!

Viele Erfolg mit dem Projekt und viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## Mücke (30. Juli 2014)

Vielen lieben dank Eisbär . Das ist alles ganz schön viel Input hier in den Foren. Es soll doch einfach nur ein gut funktionierender Teich werden. Da qualmt einem ja der Kopf von dem ganzen lesen.


----------



## Tanny (31. Juli 2014)

Hallo Mücke, 
 von mir auch herzlich Willkommen 
Stell doch mal ein paar aktuelle Fotos von Deinem Projekt ein - dann kann man 
sich alles immer etwas besser vorstellen 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Eugen (31. Juli 2014)

Hoi "Mücke"

bei den von Dir genannten Maße (3x6m) sind 4 versch. Stufen schon mal kontraproduktiv. Und wozu sollen 180cm gut sein ???
Außerdem fehlt ne Sumpf- bzw Flachwasserzone (0-30cm), denn hier wachsen die meisten und schönsten Wasserpflanzen.


----------



## Michael der 2. (31. Juli 2014)

Hi

Wie du ja schon gehört hast, hast du die Flachwasser und Sumpfzone vergessen. Fatal für einen Teich, der ein Biotop werden soll...
Dringend noch hinzufügen. Hier bekommst du Infos dazu.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Mücke (2. Aug. 2014)

Danke danke erstmal an alle . Ich werde Montag und Dienstag die Sumpfzone und einen flachwasserbereich hinzufügen  finde ich ja cool das ihr mir da so helft. Die Folie habe ich schon verlegt . Es steht aber auf der einen langen Seite noch ein Meter über . Die könnte ich ja noch für den flachwasserbereich nutzen. Und auf der einen kurzen Seite ist auch noch ein Meter Folie über. Ich mach dann mal die ersten Bilder und setze die rein.


----------



## Mücke (2. Aug. 2014)

Oh man da hab ich ja so ziemlich alles falsch gemacht was nur geht


----------



## Flusi (2. Aug. 2014)

...ach Mücke, sei mal nicht so traurig, das wird schon werden
Fehler machen alle - und das Gute ist, daß man daraus lernt. Hast ja hier viel kompetente Hilfe.
Zumal Du noch Folienüberstand hast...und auch Fotos posten wolltest...
liebe Grüße, Flusi


----------



## Michael der 2. (3. Aug. 2014)

Ja, schick doch mal Fotos !!!

Dann kann man sich viel besser erkennen, was sonst noch schief gelaufen sein könnte (Muss ja nicht).
Ich würde die Folie so ziehen, dass du einen umlaufenden Rand bekommst. Mit einem Meter kannst du schon anständig was reißen. Da wären locker 30cm für Rand drin. Ich hab es bei mir damals so gemacht, dass ich die Restliche Folie nicht abgeschnitten habe sondern noch einen trockenliegenden Bereich gestaltet habe, wo der Sand aber noch völlig nass ist. Eben wie an einem richtigen Teich. Mit Kies funktioniert das aber nicht so. Der Saugt sich ja nicht auf. Kannst du aber nur nehmen, wenn die Fische nicht gründeln. Lehmsand/Füllsand trübt das Wasser, wenn er bewegt wird.
Bitte die Fische nicht zu früh einsetzen sondern dem Teich etwas Zeit geben um sich zu stabilisieren.
Und immer erst fleißig lesen, bevor du handelst. Das hilft dir, Fehler zu vermeiden, egal was du bauen oder machen oder kaufen willst.
Ich sehe die Foren mittlerweile als Wissensspeicher. Nirgendwo gibt es so viel Fachwissen als in den Foren. Da hält kein Teichbauer und kein Baumarkt-"Spezialist" etc mit.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Mücke (4. Aug. 2014)




----------



## Mücke (4. Aug. 2014)

Das ist mein Teich


----------



## Mücke (4. Aug. 2014)

Noch weitere Bilder.


----------



## Mücke (4. Aug. 2014)

Ich habe jetzt einen Bereich für das flache Wasser . Ist das so ausreichend ?


----------



## paulo (4. Aug. 2014)

Hallo und auch ein herzliches Willkommen von mir 
Es wäre schön deinen Namen zu erfahren, das ist doch etwas persönlicher.

Ich kann mir ehrlich gesagt anhand deines letzten Bildes überhaupt nicht vorstellen, wie dein "Flachwasser-Bereich" nun aussehen soll.
Kannst du eventuell ein paar Bilder einstellen, die deinen Teich als Gesamtes zeigen?

Ansonsten kann ich nur sagen, dass du hier super aufgehoben bist, lauter nette und hilfsbereite Leute hier.
Und gut, dass du noch kein Wasser im Teich hast und die Folie noch nicht abgeschnitten wurde, so kann man noch viel verändern


----------



## Michael der 2. (4. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Also natürlicher sieht so was immer aus, wenn es umlaufend ist. Wo man freien Blick auf das Wasser haben möchte, kann man niedrige Pflanzen setzen, in den Hintergrund kann man höhere Pflanzen setzen.
Ist aber kein Muss. So hast du eben eine Ecke, die bepflanzt wäre. Immer noch dekorativer als anders.
Also wenn du meine Meinung hören willst - Rund herum eine 20-30cm Sumpfzone (~30cm tief) und dann ein 20cm breiter Flachwasserbereich (10cm)

Grüße Michael


----------



## Mücke (4. Aug. 2014)

Oh man ich hab den flachwasserbereich von 10-bis 30cm tiefe ansteigend auf 60cm Fläche . Das ganze Ca auf 1,70 Länge. Die Sumpfzone ist ganz hinten zwei Meter lang , 30cm tief und 35-40 breit. Ich muss mal gucken wie ich die umrandung mache. Oder doch besser erst mal einen Regentanz machen , damit der Teich vollläuft ? Hätte ich doch nur den Kirschbaum nicht ausgebuddelt . 
Grüße Basti


----------



## Michael der 2. (4. Aug. 2014)

Wie gesagt, meine Meinung ist kein Muss sondern nur meine Meinung.
Aber auch mit den Maßen kann ich mir das ehrlich gesagt nicht vorstellen, sorry.


----------



## Mücke (4. Aug. 2014)

Ich Versuch mal morgen neue Bilder zu machen. )


----------



## andreas w. (4. Aug. 2014)

Hee Mücke, was mir zu allererst auf- und eingefallen ist bei deinem Anfangsbeitrag - haste* unter* der Folie eine Vliesschicht? Leider sind deine Bilder sehr klein bei mir auf´m Rechner. Sowas ist auf jeden Fall wichtig gegen Steine, spitze Wurzeln und sonstiges was kaputtmacht. Ist auf jeden Fall auch sinnig, wenn Du später mal in sen Teich reinsteigen willst ( und das wirst du  ) und leg auch noch eine *auf* die Folie, darauf können und werden deine Pflanzen wachsen (wie die Sau  - entschuldigung den Ausdruck ). Kannste ja mit Steinen oder Sand beschweren, damit´s nicht aufschwimmt
Ansonsten denke ich , zur Beruhigung, sooo viel kannste nicht falsch gemacht haben - außer du hast mit Absicht ein Loch in die Folie geschnitten , aber da glaub ich nicht dran. Also ist alles reparabel - solange noch keine Fisch drinnen sind.

Wie schon gesagt - bitte beim berichten vom Teichbau keine Falsche Scham. Wir kochen alle mit Wasser  und haben (glaub ich) alle schonmal Fehler gemacht.

Deshalb in diesem Sinne - immer weitermachen.


----------



## Mücke (6. Aug. 2014)

Huhu ja eine Vliesschicht hab ich drunter. Eine ganz dicke. Ich glaub das zeug ist aus dem Gleisbau . Ich warte immer noch auf Regen. Wenn das so weiter geht dann dauert das wohl noch eine Weile bis der Teich voll ist. Die Idee mit dem umlaufenden flachen Rand finde ich toll. So muss ich ja am Ende nur das nötigste von der Folie abschneiden.Ich hab geplant im ganzen Teich alle freiliegenden Flächen mit weißen Sand zu bedecken. Ich glaube ich hab das so in eurem Forum raus gelesen. 
Weiß einer von euch eine günstige Alternative zu den teuren pflanzmatten ??  Und kann ich auch pflanzen aus den umliegenden Gewässern zusammensuchen ?


----------



## Flusi (6. Aug. 2014)

hallo Basti,
das liest sich doch schon mal besser, Deinen Plan mit dem Rand kann ich mir ungefähr vorstellen. 
Willst Du den "umlaufenden" Rand als Sumpfzone bepflanzen? Den Sand würde ich mir beim Baustoffhandel besorgen, sowas wie man für den (Spiel)-Sandkasten für Kinder nimmt. Wenn Du Pflanzmatten einsetzen willst, stöber mal bei ebay (hoffe das stellt keine verbotene Werbung dar).
Pflanzen aus den umliegenden Gewässern dürfen meines Wissens nicht entnommen werden. 
Weiter viel Erfolg,
LG Flusi


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Aug. 2014)

Hallo Mücke aka Basti,
Dein Teich sieht gut aus ! So groß sind Deine Tiefenzonen ja nicht, und wichtig sind sie dennoch. Wenn Dir bei Deinem Teich Ufermatte zu teuer ist, dann kannst Du auch an die grüne Auslegware für Außen denken, die vor ein paar Jahren zu Schleuderpreisen verramscht wurde (das hieß Kunstrasen und wer weiß noch wie... ). Solche Materialien können ausdünsten, Giftstoffe enthalten, daher würde ich keine Fische einsetzen, oder dies erst nach vielen Wochen und einigen Wasserwechseln tun.
60 cm Teichtiefe sind nicht schlimm, mit 10-20 cm Erde (und darauf 1-2 cm Lehm oder vielleicht auch Sand) hast Du einen guten Boden für viele Wasserpflanzen wie z. B.:
Pfeilkräuter, __ Froschlöffel, Hechtkräuter, auch die __ Schwanenblume. Darauf gedeihen ebenso gut  UW-Pflanzen wie __ Tausendblatt und andere, und die Stufe ist ideal für Seerosen (die in Deinem Fall den Teich zuwachsen werden, selbst Minis).
Die größere Wassertiefe erfordert es freilich, dass Du ein gutes Filterkonzept und einigermaßen klares Wasser hast, damit aus solcher Tiefe auch Pflanzen wachsen können ! Das sollte bei einem 10 m³-Teich aber kein Thema sein. 
Aus eigener Erfahrung kann ich nur ergänzen, dass eine größer Flachzone/Sumpfzone nicht nur nett und nützlich, sondern einfach nötig ist. Diese muss nicht um das ganze Ufer laufen, an einer Stelle willst Du doch auch mal in den Teich gucken, oder?
Also mach' Dich schlau zum Thema Kapillarsperre, und bau den Teich so, dass nicht der komplette Rand bepflanzt ist. ich würde den Blick in die Tiefe meines Teichs nicht mehr vermissen wollen.


----------



## Mücke (7. Aug. 2014)

Guten Morgen Flusi. Die Sumpfzone wollte ich an der kurzen Westseite angelegen. An der Nordseite die Flachwasserzone. An der Ostseite soll meine Seite sein ,zum reinschauen. Im Süden ist die mit Holz verkleidete Mauer meiner Grillecke,da ist kein Platz. Die West und Ostseite sind die beiden kurzen Seiten. Bei e-bay hab ich schon geschaut und hab welche gefunden die 10m x 0,5m kostet 50€ . Ich denke ich nehme vielleicht doch Kunstrasen. Die Taschen kann ich mir mit 0,80mm Angelsehne dort annähen wo ich sie wirklich brauche. Danke kurzhals für den Tipp. Ich versuche die Plane so wenig wie möglich abzuschneiden damit die Wasserfläche oben so groß wie möglich ist. Außerdem ist die ja bezahlt.
oops Hehe kurzhals das mit dem auffüllen klappt bestimmt gut. Und schon sind es nur noch 45-55 Cm tief. Und wenn ich den Rand gut genug bepflanzt habe und die restliche Folie mit Sand bedeckt hab kann ich mich ja mit der Deko beschäftigen. Will viele Blumen um den Teich setzen.__ Flieder wollte ich auch in die Nähe setzen. Alles was viele Insekten anzieht.


----------



## Flusi (7. Aug. 2014)

hallo Basti,
das liest sich ja wirklich gut; freut mich sehr, daß schon gute Erfolge in Sicht sind
Ob das mit dem Ufermattenersatz -also Kunstrasen- so gut ist, weiß ich nicht, weil Rolf geschrieben hat, für Fische ist das nicht so optimal.  
Mit dem Folienabschneiden und der Deko laß Dir mal gaaaanz viel Zeit, das kommt, wenn alles andere paßt, Sand/Lehm drin, Pflanzen eingesetzt, Wasser eingefüllt etc. (auf Regen warten reicht sicher nicht).
Weiterhin ganz viel Spaß wünscht Flusi
LG


----------



## Tottoabs (7. Aug. 2014)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Also wenn du meine Meinung hören willst - Rund herum eine 20-30cm Sumpfzone (~30cm tief) und dann ein 20cm breiter Flachwasserbereich (10cm)


Das ist Geschmacksache. Persönlich bin ich gegen sowas weil da der __ Reiher so schön rein kann.

Ich habe auch nur einen Bereich als Flachwasser direkt am Teich. Sonst ist meine erste Stufe auf ca. 60-80 cm. An den Steilbereichen arbeite ich mit Böschungstaschen. Dann gibt es natürlich noch meinen Bachlauf mit den Mörtelkübeln als Flachbereiche.
In den 60 - 80 cm Bereich habe Ich eckige Mörtelkübel. 10 cm Lehm darüber feinen Kies. Da drinne habe ich die Pflanzen. Die Kübel sind fast nicht mehr zu sehen da die Pflanzen da drüber Wachsen. Durch die Kübel stehen die Pflanzen ggf bis zu 30 cm Höher. Da man die ja ganz füllen kann. Zwei Seerosen habe ich noch in extra Mörteleimern...den größernen. Die eine Seerose in einem Mörtelkübel schafft es dieses Jahr noch nicht den Kübel zu verdecken.
Der Kübel mit der __ Wasserpest ist nicht mehr zu sehen. Genauso der mit dem schwimmenden __ Laichkraut und der mit dem Karbomba Artigem __ Tausendblatt? Ohne Pflanzbehälter habe ich nur die Riesenvalis auf dem Teichgrund bei ca.170 m.

Also bei Stufen kann man schon einiges mit den richtigen Mitteln machen.

Wichtiger ist, das die Stufen gegen die Teichmitte abfallen. Also nach außen hin. Damit nix auf den Stufen in Richtung Teichmitte rutschen kann.

__ Flieder oder ähnliche Laubbaumartiges würde ich nicht in die Nähe des Teiche machen damit keine Blätter in den Teich fallen.

Folie erst schneiden wenn der Teich einige Wochen alt ist.....wichtig für die Köntrolle der Kapilarsperre. Was wie wo Past oder doch nicht.


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Aug. 2014)

Hi

Das wäre wiederum überhaupt nicht mein Ding. Mich nervt es schon, dass ich die Pflanzgefäße der Seerosen sehe....
Aber jeder wie er denkt. Auch habe ich keine Fische also auch keine Gefahr dass der __ Reiher kommt.

Ich finde so etwas baumartiges gehört schon irgendwie zum Teich. So ein Bereich, der schön dicht bepflanzt ist, ist auch immer ein Rückzugsgebiet für die Tiere.
Wenn du ein Netz spannen willst ist alles andere eh egal. Das wird nur in der Laubfallzeit gespannt und kommt dann sofort wieder weg.

Bei __ Flieder musst du übrigens aufpassen. Der einheimische Flieder bildet Ausläufer und kommt an verschiedenen Stellen hoch.
Gefällt mir auch gut und ich habe viele davon. Wenn du möchtest, kann ich dir im Herbst welche abgeben. Allerdings wäre eine Rhizomsperre gut, wenn du dir nicht unnötig Arbeit aufhalsen willst. Es sind zwar wenige, aber sie breiten sich auf Dauer aus. Anderen Falls einfach die __ Sommerflieder oder Schmetterlingsflieder oder wie sie heißen setzen (nachfragen). Die bleiben da wo sie sind, sind aber nicht einheimisch.
Flieder ist eine tolle Pflanze für einen natürlichen Garten.

Grüße Michael


----------



## bekamax (8. Aug. 2014)

Michael der 2. schrieb:


> Anderen Falls einfach die __ Sommerflieder oder Schmetterlingsflieder oder wie sie heißen setzen (nachfragen).


 
Hi,
bitte Vorsicht bei Sommerflieder! Gilt mittlerweile als Neophyt. Bildet reichlich Samen, diese wachsen z.T. auch innerhalb des Teiches an!

Michael, was habt ihr für komischen __ Flieder? Wir haben 5 Pflanzen, eine davon gut 50Jahre alt. Ich hätte gerne mehrere Ableger gehabt, aber die sind kaum unter dem riesigen Strauch zu finden. Der einzige hochgepäppelte Ableger hat Jahre gebraucht, um endlich zu blühen, und ist immer noch relativ klein.


----------



## Mücke (8. Aug. 2014)

Riesenvalis ? Was ist denn das ? Also meint ihr den __ Flieder soll ich besser ein Stück weg setzen vom Teich ? Hab zwei Stück zum umsetzen. Kann man flieder nicht teilen in dem man den ballen teilt ? 
Hab die Pflanzenwelt an der Oberfläche so geplant das nur zwei - drei St am Tag Sonne auf das Wasser fällt. Ich Verspreche mir davon das die Algen nicht wachsen und die Wasserpflanzen sich nicht zu stark ausbreiten. Ob das funktioniert weiß ich nicht. Welche pflanzen produzieren den mit Abstand den meisten Sauerstoff im Wasser ?


----------



## Tottoabs (8. Aug. 2014)

Mücke schrieb:


> Riesenvalis ? Was ist denn das ?


http://kleinanzeigen.ebay.de/anzeigen/s-riesenvallisnerien/k0
Die wachsen auch im Teich.



Mücke schrieb:


> Welche pflanzen produzieren den mit Abstand den meisten Sauerstoff im Wasser ?


Tippe mal __ Wasserpest. Wegen der viellen Blätter. Auf jeden Fall wohl Unterwasserpflanzen.


----------



## Michael der 2. (8. Aug. 2014)

Mücke schrieb:


> Welche pflanzen produzieren den mit Abstand den meisten Sauerstoff im Wasser ?


 
Also mit Abstand den Meisten...
Das ist wohl schwer zu beurteilen. Wenn du deine Auswahl treffen willst, solltest du zuerst mal überlegen, welches Substrat du benutzen möchtest.

Alternativen sind __ Hornkraut, __ Tausendblatt, __ Wasserfeder, __ Wasserhahnenfuß und mein Favorit die Nadelsimse.

Grüße Michael


----------



## Mücke (11. Aug. 2014)

Das Wasser ist jetzt drin und die matten sind bestellt und unterwegs zu mir. Ich will einfachen weißen Sand auf die matten geben. Am we klappt es wohl auch schon mit gratis Pflanzen. Bilder stell ich dann auch noch rein.


----------



## Mücke (13. Aug. 2014)

Und wieder ein Stück weiter.


----------



## Mücke (13. Aug. 2014)

Bild zwei.


----------



## Mücke (13. Aug. 2014)

Das Mohr . Hoffe das reicht aus.


----------



## Flusi (14. Aug. 2014)

hallo Basti,
bist ja richtig aktiv - auf dem letzten Bild von gestern: was willst Du mit der oberen Kante der Ufermatte weiter machen? Ach ja, welche Matten hast Du denn jetzt genommen?
In den Bereich mit der Erde kann man schon was pflanzen; würde ich vielleicht etwas großzügiger drauf- bzw. einbringen. Aber wenn Du am WE Pflanzen kriegst, siehst Du das schon; würde ich möglichst da rein pflanzen, wo die Wurzeln am besten "eingepackt" werden können. Davon abgesehen, sooo empflindlich sind (die meisten) Teichpflanzen nicht. Wenn man sich einigermaßen an ihre Anforderungen hält, klappt das schon. 
Weiter viel Erfolg wünscht Flusi, und natürlich liebe Grüße


----------

